# kolom met hiërogliefen



## Khaemwaset

I translate the Dutch "een kolom met hiërogliefen"in English.
Which translation is correct :"a hieroglyphic column" or "a column with hieroglyphs"?


----------



## Glasguensis

I would say "a column with hieroglyphs".


----------



## Khaemwaset

Why is "a hieroglyphic column" not correct?


----------



## Glasguensis

I didn't say it was incorrect, merely that I would use the other. For me the difference is that a hieroglyphic column implies that the sole purpose of the column is to contain hieroglyphs, and that isn't explicit in the original.


----------



## Khaemwaset

In my website text I would say that there is depicted a column with hieroglyphs.
Is it correct to use "a hieroglyphic column"?


----------



## ThomasK

I would not use that expression either: it is not the column that is hieroglyphic, I think... This is no longer about idiomatics in one language or another, but about meaning as such, I would say... ("Een zuil met schilderijen" is not "een geschilderde (let alone beschilderde) zuil", though in some cases it might, I think...)


----------



## Khaemwaset

ThomasK
In the tomb of Khaemwaset is a wall painting with depiction of the prince.
On the wall painting is depicted behind the prince a hieroglyphic column with the text:"The Son of Ramesses III,beloved of Ptah the Great, prince Khaemwaset, justified"
What must I use in my website text:a hieroglyphic column with the text:"...." OR a column with hieroglyphs with the text : "....."
A hieroglyphic column is een afbeelding,bestaande uit 2 verticale lijnen met tussen de lijnen diverse tekens.
In my website text I would say that there is depicted a column with hieroglyphs.
Is it correct to use "a hieroglyphic column"?


----------



## ThomasK

Of een hiërogliefenzuil/ -kolom?

Now, the idea of a "zuil" gets a different meaning, I think: it is the shape of a "symbolic text", I now understand. In that case "kolom" might somehow be better, because we associate "zuil" with a column such as the ones of the Acropolis, whereas a"kolom" is mostly a text column... How about een "hiërogliefentekst"? Too vague? (Won't be around for the next few hours, I am afraid)


----------



## Khaemwaset

A hieroglyphic column is a depiction.
There are 2 vertical lines with hieroglyphic signs between the lines.
You must have the knowledge translating the signs in English words.
After 2 weeks I hope that someone can give me an advise!!!


----------



## bibibiben

Khaemwaset said:


> After 2 weeks I hope that someone can give me an advise!!!



Ask the right question (preferably in proper English) and you may get the right answer.

This is how you started:


Khaemwaset said:


> I translate the Dutch "een kolom met hiërogliefen"in English.
> Which translation is correct :"a hieroglyphic column" or "a column with hieroglyphs"?



You initially wanted the English translation for _een kolom met hiërogliefen, _nothing more. A _kolom met hiërogliefen _can't be anything else than a column containing hieroglyphs. It's as simple as that.

It now appears that the sentence to be translated reads_ een kolom met de tekst "..." in hiërogliefen. _A possible translation in English would be _a column with hieroglyphs reading "..."._


----------



## Glasguensis

With the full context I would suggest a column *of* hieroglyphs.


----------



## Khaemwaset

Why "a hieroglyphic column " is wrong?


----------



## Peterdg

Is it this kind of column that you mean?



 

In that case, it is a "column with hieroglyphs". 

The reason why "a hieroglyphic column" is wrong is that this would mean that the column is made out of hieroglyphs. 

I wonder why you are trying to insist on your "hieroglyphic column" if several people have already told you it is not correct. I also saw you asked the same question in another forum and you got the same answers as here.

In case the thing you want to describe is not something like the picture above, then I have no idea what you are trying to describe.


----------



## Khaemwaset

#13 is not at all a hieroglyphic column!!!
A hieroglyphic column is a depiction.
There are 2 vertical lines with hieroglyphic signs between the lines.
Don't blame me!
In the books of the famous Egyptologist Prof.Dr.Kent Weeks you can read "a hieroglyphic column "on nearly every page!!!


----------



## Khaemwaset

I show you an example of his work:
http://www.eternalegypt.org/Eternal...id=&text=text&language_id=5&new_language_id=1

The hyperlink in #15 is an item of the work of Prof.Dr. Kent Weeks.
Use this famous Egyptologist "a hieroglyphic column " on the same stupid way as me?
On the item of Weeks you see CLEARLY what "a hieroglyphic column "is!!!


----------



## Glasguensis

Interestingly the link you provide does not talk about a hieroglyphic column, but rather of a hieroglyphic column inscription. If you use hieroglyphic column on its own, you are using column as a noun, just as in the original Dutch, whereas Professor Weeks is using it as an adjective. So you have a choice:
A column of hieroglyphs.
A hieroglyphic column inscription.
Once again I advise against "a hieroglyphic column" on its own.


----------



## bibibiben

Yes, _hieroglyphic inscription _(_hiëroglifische inscriptie_) makes sense, _hieroglyphic column _not so much.


----------



## Khaemwaset

Ik wil in het Engels vertalen:
"Op de bovenzijde van de muur staan 3 kolommen met hiërogliefen met de tekst..."
Hoe kan dit op een correcte manier vertaald worden?


----------



## bibibiben

Columns of hieroglyphs reading "...".

Are we done now?


----------



## Khaemwaset

Is "columns *with* hieroglyphs"ook goed?
Is er een *ander* woord voor *reading*?
Ik wil een *beknopte* Engelse versie van:""Op de bovenzijde van de muur staan 3 kolommen met hiërogliefen en met de tekst


----------



## bibibiben

Waarschijnlijk klinkt _columns inscribed with hieroglyphs _beter.

Waarom zou je een ander woord voor _reading _willen hebben? Het is al korter dan het Nederlandse _met de tekst_.

Ik neem aan dat je met _op de bovenzijde van de muur _dit bedoelt: _the upper part of the wall_. In dat geval zou de vertaling kunnen luiden:

The upper part of the wall shows three columns inscribed with hieroglyphs reading "...". 

Niet beknopt genoeg? Deze vertaling is in elk geval beknopter dan het Nederlands. Overigens is _op de bovenzijde van de muur staan 3 kolommen met hiërogliefen en met de tekst ... _als nogal krom Nederlands te beschouwen.


----------



## Khaemwaset

Is het onderstaande ook goed?
The upper part of the wall shows three columns with hieroglyphs reading "...".


----------

